

Ask HN: Apple buy Yahoo? - willz

I don't mean to sensationalize this. After all, Microsoft tried seriously to buy Yahoo in order to counter Google. Now Apple is in the same position vs Google. Could this be played again? Obviously, I will buy Yahoo stock if this is probable.
======
dave1619
Don't think it's likely. Yahoo might have already reached it peaked, and it's
probably overvalued. I'm not sure what Yahoo has that Apple could possibly
want for $20+ billion.

~~~
willz
There is pretty much nothing Apple can do to counter Android. Android is free,
and doesn't bundle with hardware. So, Android will just grow like Microsoft
did, because all the hardware makers will get on Android. So it's basically:

    
    
       Apple vs Google+World
    

The only thing Apple can do is to keep improving itself. Or, I am guessing,
Apple may want to enter the advertising market.

Apple's hardware can push ads through iAd to make more money. But with Yahoo's
property as an extra, iAd all of a sudden has enough advertising value to
justify itself. Without Yahoo properties, iAd is a much smaller network.

